# Help with the essentials



## merluza (Nov 4, 2019)

Hi, new to all of this, where can you empty your toilet cassete and grey water and refil with fresh water without using a site in the UK


----------



## trixie88 (Nov 4, 2019)

welcome from n. yorks


----------



## yorkslass (Nov 4, 2019)

Hi, welcome    

Perhaps it might be best if you do a bit of wildcamping but use a campsite every few days to empty and fill up. Many on here do that.


----------



## phillybarbour (Nov 4, 2019)

Hi and welcome, poi maps show many tap locations.


----------



## trevskoda (Nov 4, 2019)

Welcome from NI ,do no 2s in a doggy bag and hang it in the bushes.


----------



## Forresbroons (Nov 4, 2019)

Hi and welcome from Scotland enjoy  

In our van we can go for 3-4 days before we need to replenish,drain and empty which we can do back home. Any trips longer than that, as mentioned in a earlier thread we find a camp site to do the deeds.


----------



## jeanette (Nov 4, 2019)

Hi and welcome


----------



## molly 2 (Nov 5, 2019)

Discretely check for cameras leave no trace,for longer trips if room Carry a spare cassette .


----------



## QFour (Nov 7, 2019)

phillybarbour said:


> Hi and welcome, poi maps show many tap locations.



Some you can find, Some are well hidden, Some have the top missing, Some are in grotty toilets, Some are in Church Yards round the back in the nettles and some are just in plain view but someone has turned the water off. So always travel with a full tank and keep your eyes open. Tap spotting is good fun  Always be aware that someone somewhere is paying for it.


----------



## Paulajc (Nov 13, 2019)

I'm a member of one of the caravan groups (the cheapest) I usually pop onto a temp holiday site or rally for  under a tenner and empty and fill up.


----------



## FULL TIMER (Nov 14, 2019)

merluza said:


> Hi, new to all of this, where can you empty your toilet cassete and grey water and refil with fresh water without using a site in the UK


At home


----------



## trevskoda (Nov 14, 2019)

100 ltr tanks on my bus,as yet never used as i have two 5 ltr camping bottles which work out fine until we get to a watering hole.


----------



## chrismilo (Nov 14, 2019)

I empty mine in public toilets before you all eat me alive I use bio balls meant for dishwasher or washing machine instead of chemicals it works just as well costs a fraction of the price from many supermarkets and smells nice too


----------



## FULL TIMER (Nov 15, 2019)

chrismilo said:


> I empty mine in public toilets before you all eat me alive I use bio balls meant for dishwasher or washing machine instead of chemicals it works just as well costs a fraction of the price from many supermarkets and smells nice too


the bio stuff causes just as much harm to a cesspit as the proper chemicals, I see no advantage in using any bio washing stuff over  decent toilet chemicals except may be cost but i generally buy most of mine in bulk so not much of a problem, as full timers we have  tried various washing stuff over the years and still went back to Elsan or an equivalent that I get from a chap I know once or twice a year.


----------



## chrismilo (Nov 15, 2019)

FULL TIMER said:


> the bio stuff causes just as much harm to a cesspit as the proper chemicals, I see no advantage in using any bio washing stuff over  decent toilet chemicals except may be cost but i generally buy most of mine in bulk so not much of a problem, as full timers we have  tried various washing stuff over the years and still went back to Elsan or an equivalent that I get from a chap I know once or twice a year.


The bio stuff is only washing up liquid basically


----------

